# Shekinah Kennel



## PrissyTexan (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi!
Does anyone have any feedback on Shekinah Kennel? 
Their website is http://www.shekinahkennel.com/

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

I am not an expert but I would advise you to not buy from them.. they seem like a puppymill or a backyard breeder. There is no info on parents of the puppies. What lines do they have behind them? Also, I do not get a good feeling from breeders that constantly refer to religion on their page. And it also seems like they are selling the pups before 12 weeks.. a major red flag!!. Good luck on your search and I'm sure many of the members here can lead you to the right and ethical breeder.


----------



## PrissyTexan (Feb 7, 2008)

> I am not an expert but I would advise you to not buy from them.. they seem like a puppymill or a backyard breeder. There is no info on parents of the puppies. What lines do they have behind them? Also, I do not get a good feeling from breeders that constantly refer to religion on their page. And it also seems like they are selling the pups before 12 weeks.. a major red flag!!. Good luck on your search and I'm sure many of the members here can lead you to the right and ethical breeder.[/B]


I bought a puppy from them 3 years ago, and had a very tough time with her, she never was able to be potty trained, she never wanted to be touched and would snap and bite. I've become more educated on this subject, so I was thinking there were some red flags...in hindsight.
The breeder met me in her town, close to her home, but not AT her home, all of the different breeds, and just the way our dog acted, not good all around.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

stick around this forum.. you will learn lots from all of the members here.. It's just horrible how so many of us learn the hard way, by buying a pup and then getting educated. At least now when you're ready for your next pup, you will know how to get him from the right person!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't personally know anything about them, but they are breeding: Bichon, Maltese and Shih Tzu along with a house full of human babies. I would say "NO!" I think they are breeding for the money and not for the betterment of any of the 3 breeds they are breeding. I think it is a "stay at home" job for the mommy of all those kids. Just my opinion.


----------



## PrissyTexan (Feb 7, 2008)

> stick around this forum.. you will learn lots from all of the members here.. It's just horrible how so many of us learn the hard way, by buying a pup and then getting educated. At least now when you're ready for your next pup, you will know how to get him from the right person!! :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


Thanks for your input.
I have learned a lot already, this is my first day here.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No.

Starting vaccines at 5 weeks and given every 2 weeks is not advisable. 

Some of the pup pics are not good-looking representatives of their breeds. 

Way too many puppies for sale of different breeds.

The bio makes it sound like the kennel is her business.


----------



## PrissyTexan (Feb 7, 2008)

> I don't personally know anything about them, but they are breeding: Bichon, Maltese and Shih Tzu along with a house full of human babies. I would say "NO!" I think they are breeding for the money and not for the betterment of any of the 3 breeds they are breeding. I think it is a "stay at home" job for the mommy of all those kids. Just my opinion.[/B]


I agree, thanks.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm with everyone else, too many red flags.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problems you had with your other puppy are probably because she was raised in a cage or kennel and not properly socialized. Puppies need a lot of positive human interaction in those early weeks. As far as potty training, if she was raised in a cage and had to potty in the same area she slept, she would have lost the natural instinct to keep her den clean.

You used past tense when talking about her. Do you still have her?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ohhhh how I wish I had found this forum before I went on my puppy search!! 

Ok here is my experience with Shekinah. I was looking for a maltese puppy and came across them on nextdaypets.com or one of those sites. I knew nothing about what to look for obviously. She had a maltese puppy that was going to be ready to go home around the time I was ready so I placed a deposit. I asked to see pictures of the parents but she said that she didn't have any on her new computer or something like that but I didn't really think it was all that important so I went ahead with it. She, Kathy, sent me pictures pretty much every week until about 2 weeks before I was supposed to get her. Well the puppy ended up passing away, probably due to a genetic defect. The mother rejected the puppy from the beginning and she had to be placed with a Shitzu mother for milk. Maybe that was a sign from the beginning that something was wrong? Who knows. I guess I should be thankful that I didn't get her home and then have all these problems. 

Knowing what I do now, I would never in a million years have purchased from this breeder. She has a barn or something of that sort out back where all of the dogs live and are born. All of the kids in those pictures are her grandchildren. While I can say that she was very nice, she isn't really a model breeder. I don't know if she is a full fledged puppy mill because the malt I was supposed to get was the only malt puppy she had at that time, she is definitely a bad BYB at best. Lilly didn't come from a reputable breeder either but at least she did come from a breeder who raised her pups in her home and only bred maltese. Not to say that is ideal either, but I think that socially Lilly was much better off than the pup from Shekinah.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. The site makes me feel like this is her job and she's doing this just for the money. My opinion is that she's a BYB and border line puppy mill.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am glad you didn't buy from her. Her Shih-Tzu's are incorrect. They almost look like Pekanese puppies. They do not have eye stripes. Like someone else mentioned she says in her bio that this is a "job" for her so she could be home with the kids. She doesn't give a history on her dogs. Dogs that are in cages do not learn how to keep their "house" clean. What did happen with the puppy you bought from her? 
Tina


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I am glad you didn't buy from her. Her Shih-Tzu's are incorrect. They almost look like Pekanese puppies. They do not have eye stripes. Like someone else mentioned she says in her bio that this is a "job" for her so she could be home with the kids. She doesn't give a history on her dogs. Dogs that are in cages do not learn how to keep their "house" clean. What did happen with the puppy you bought from her?
> Tina[/B]



Tina, I thought the same about look like Pekes...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> The mother rejected the puppy from the beginning and she had to be placed with a Shitzu mother for milk[/B]


The mother knew the pup was sick and that's the reason she rejected it. Some mothers even eat (yes I say "eat") the sick puppy they have. They do that within the first several days of life. This is from an article in "Dog Watch" : _Owners of bitches who have just whelped a litter should pay careful attention to the mother's behavior to her young, but also should understand that interference in a natural process may not necessarily be beneficial to the dog or to her offspring._


----------



## PrissyTexan (Feb 7, 2008)

> I am glad you didn't buy from her. Her Shih-Tzu's are incorrect. They almost look like Pekanese puppies. They do not have eye stripes. Like someone else mentioned she says in her bio that this is a "job" for her so she could be home with the kids. She doesn't give a history on her dogs. Dogs that are in cages do not learn how to keep their "house" clean. What did happen with the puppy you bought from her?
> Tina[/B]


She does keep them in cages, and my pup never learned to be clean, no matter how much training she had and barked and bit constantly!
While going through a divorce, my ex kept the dog as he worked nights and could stay with her all day and give her lots of attention. She would bark from the time I went to work, until I got home 4 hours later, she drove the neighbors crazy.
Also, the first pup I was supposed to get had a heart murmur, so Kathy kept that one, when I got our puppy and took her to the vet, she also had a heart problem.
I trusted this "breeder", and she seemed very nice but I know better now.


----------



## PrissyTexan (Feb 7, 2008)

> Ohhhh how I wish I had found this forum before I went on my puppy search!!
> 
> Ok here is my experience with Shekinah. I was looking for a maltese puppy and came across them on nextdaypets.com or one of those sites. I knew nothing about what to look for obviously. She had a maltese puppy that was going to be ready to go home around the time I was ready so I placed a deposit. I asked to see pictures of the parents but she said that she didn't have any on her new computer or something like that but I didn't really think it was all that important so I went ahead with it. She, Kathy, sent me pictures pretty much every week until about 2 weeks before I was supposed to get her. Well the puppy ended up passing away, probably due to a genetic defect. The mother rejected the puppy from the beginning and she had to be placed with a Shitzu mother for milk. Maybe that was a sign from the beginning that something was wrong? Who knows. I guess I should be thankful that I didn't get her home and then have all these problems.
> 
> Knowing what I do now, I would never in a million years have purchased from this breeder. She has a barn or something of that sort out back where all of the dogs live and are born. All of the kids in those pictures are her grandchildren. While I can say that she was very nice, she isn't really a model breeder. I don't know if she is a full fledged puppy mill because the malt I was supposed to get was the only malt puppy she had at that time, she is definitely a bad BYB at best. Lilly didn't come from a reputable breeder either but at least she did come from a breeder who raised her pups in her home and only bred maltese. Not to say that is ideal either, but I think that socially Lilly was much better off than the pup from Shekinah.[/B]



Yes, I feel your pain!
The first pup I was supposed to get had a heart murmur, so Kathy called and said she would send me another female that she had planned on keeping to breed, well when I got her and took her to the Vet he told me she also had a hear murmur!
I wish I had known more about the place then, I would have never gotten a puppy from them!

I'm glad your story had a very happy ending, you baby is beautiful!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i never heard of them but i agree with the other members.


----------

